# NetBeans - Menü erstellen



## java_noob (8. Sep 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe mit dem Gui Builder einem Fenster ein Menü angelegt. Wenn ich die Datei ausführe erscheint das menü leider nicht.

Im inspector Fenster ist das Menü auch nicht unterm JFrame sondern unter Other Components.

Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## bronks (10. Sep 2008)

Du mußt erst eine MenuBar erstellen und erst in dieser erstellst Du das Menu.


----------

